# Siena-Lazio 3-0



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lunedì 18 febbraio alle ore 20:45. Altra gara che ci interessa molto.


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il siena in casa è rognoso


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2013)

la lazio giovedì ha avuto una gara bella dispendiosa. 

mi andrebbe bene anche un pari. 
se poi arriva il colpaccio del siena, ben venga.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il siena in casa è rognoso



si ma è ultimo in classifica dai. non spero nulla.


----------



## DannySa (18 Febbraio 2013)

Magari sono stanchi e buttano qualche altro punto, il Siena non ha nulla da perdere non può che dare tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma è ultimo in classifica dai. non spero nulla.



Come sai, è ultimo per i 6 punti di penalizzazione.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma è ultimo in classifica dai. non spero nulla.



veramente sarebbe fuori dalla zona retrocessione non fosse per la penalizzazione. E proprio per questo giocano col coltello tra i denti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Febbraio 2013)

mmm penso che il siena verrà piallato


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Si vabè la Lazio non può perder punti ogni volta


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

Questa partita la Lazio la vince e già da un po che non vince darà piu del dovuto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

per me la pareggia...puntano molto all'Europa League
l'uomo che mi spaventa di più della Lazio (anche più di Klose) è Petkovic...veramente un grande allenatore con un ottima mentalità


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

1-0 Siena Emeghara.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto gol del Siena


----------



## DannySa (18 Febbraio 2013)

1-0 Siena, gran gol di testa


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

Gooooooollllllllll


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Pagano il dispiego di energie in coppa. Ripeto: andare a vincere sia con Inter che con Lazio significherebbe ipotecare la CL imho.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Spero che il Siena riesca a salvarsi, lo meritano perché se non fosse stato per la penalizzazione adesso avrebbero alle spalle 4 squadre.


----------



## Dexter (18 Febbraio 2013)

sto emeghara è forte,mi piace. sono 3 partite che lo vedo qualche decina di minuti,è bravo.


----------



## Sheldon92 (18 Febbraio 2013)

calma e gesso ora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ciani e Diaz sono in palla di brutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Madó Innocent


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il terzo posto non vedo come possa sfuggirci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

2-0 Rosina


----------



## DannySa (18 Febbraio 2013)

Rosinaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sheldon92 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il terzo posto non vedo come possa sfuggirci.



Concordo

Rosinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

La Lazio è veramente aberrante.


----------



## DannySa (18 Febbraio 2013)

Candreva ha una concezione del campo tutta sua


----------



## Dexter (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sto emeghara è forte,mi piace. sono 3 partite che lo vedo qualche decina di minuti,è bravo.



mi quoto  tacco nell'azione del gol. ma si vedeva dalla prima partita che è più bravo rispetto ai compagni.


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

pazzesco Inizio...Lazio oscena


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Bene così ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Nce credo


----------



## DannySa (18 Febbraio 2013)

Candreva come diavolo ha fatto ad arrivare in nazionale?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Se il primo tempo finisse 2-0 potrei anche crederci.


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Graxx (18 Febbraio 2013)

ah...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

Tanto la Lazio vince


----------



## pennyhill (18 Febbraio 2013)

Visto che Conte ha ragione?  finisse così, le squadre impegnate in Europa in quattro avrebbero fatto un punto.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Visto che Conte ha ragione?  finisse così, le squadre impegnate in Europa in quattro avrebbero fatto un punto.



Penny vai a darmi una spiegazione sul mio topic sulla preparazione  illuminami


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Mah......


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

finito il primo tempo 2-0 Siena.


----------



## smallball (18 Febbraio 2013)

non avrei potuto nemmeno immaginare un risultato del genere all'intervallo


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non so se essere felice o nero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Non vorrei che l'impegno europeo spezzi le gambe anche a noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

hanno inquadrato Zambrotta in tribuna


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che l'impegno europeo spezzi le gambe anche a noi.



Beh affrontiamo l'Inter che comunque gioca in coppa il giorno dopo e vuole rifarsi dopo la debacle di ieri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

3-0..la Lazio cioè come faceva a essere terza?


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

E 3


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 3-0..la Lazio cioè come faceva a essere terza?



Ma la Lazio fa tutti gli anni così, parte bene e poi va a picco


----------



## Nivre (18 Febbraio 2013)

Maròòòò come GODO


----------



## The P (18 Febbraio 2013)

Daje Siena!


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Febbraio 2013)

ammazza che scoppola


----------



## Barragan (18 Febbraio 2013)

Siena, calmati. C'è la Juve alla prossima...!


----------



## Marilson (18 Febbraio 2013)

siamo a metà febbraio e siamo terzi. Io non ho parole. Recupero mostruoso, sarebbe strepitoso vincere con inter e lazio ora. Sarebbe la mazzata finale, preferisco non parlare prima ma credo che ora il Napoli debba stare molto, moolto attento.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Fino al match di ritorno si conta solo la differenza reti e noi siamo messi meglio di loro, quindi siamo terzi.


----------



## iceman. (18 Febbraio 2013)

Si rischia di arrivare anche secondi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Febbraio 2013)

È poi Petkovic è un grande allenatore...ultimi 2 mesi orrendi in campionato


----------



## rossovero (18 Febbraio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si rischia di arrivare anche secondi.



Potremo dire di aver sfiorato lo scudetto


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Gnagnazio (18 Febbraio 2013)

Solo rammarico per il pareggio col Cagliari. Potevamo essere a +2 sulla Lazio.


----------



## Doctore (18 Febbraio 2013)

non facciamoci strane illusioni a cose impossibili


----------



## Marilson (18 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non facciamoci strane illusioni a cose impossibili



vinceremo il tricolor?


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)

Dai ragà, che poi ci rimaniamo male dopo...


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Grazie Siena.


----------



## Nivre (18 Febbraio 2013)

Siena Eroica


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brutta sconfitta per la Lazio, ma per me ci può stare. Venivano da una partita molto dispendiosa ed il Siena in questo periodo è in forma.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Brutta sconfitta per la Lazio, ma per me ci può stare. Venivano da una partita molto dispendiosa ed il Siena in questo periodo è in forma.



Speriamo lo siano anche con voi....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

certo una batosta non me la immaginavo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè abbiamo fatto 7 punti nelle prime 8,perchè.........


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si ma è ultimo in classifica dai. non spero nulla.



... [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] ....porti bene alla Lazio...


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo lo siano anche con voi....



Io spero di no 
Comuque scherzi a parte spero che questa vittoria gli abbia riempito la pancia in modo che giochino più molli contro di noi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Febbraio 2013)

La Lazio dimostra come non sia pronta per grandi traguardi. Idem il Napoli.


----------



## Tobi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Bene non buttiamo tutto al vento


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io spero di no
> Comuque scherzi a parte spero che questa vittoria gli abbia riempito la pancia in modo che giochino più molli contro di noi.



Il Siena, come sai, è in lotta per salvarsi, non credo perciò siano sazi.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ... [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] ....porti bene alla Lazio...



è la "tattica maryo"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> è la "tattica maryo"



...bene, attuala più spesso allora...


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Lazio dimostra come non sia pronta per grandi traguardi. Idem il Napoli.



Persino su Holly & Benji dicono una cosa simile.XD Ramires ad Hatton: Non avete una tradizione alle spalle, ecco perché mancate così di continuità. XD


----------



## Ale (18 Febbraio 2013)

bene cosi dai.


----------



## Canonista (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ma sto Siena sta gasato ultimamente?


----------



## chicagousait (18 Febbraio 2013)

E questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che la Lazio nn può competere con la Juve per lo scudetto. Idem il Napoli


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Siena, come sai, è in lotta per salvarsi, non credo perciò siano sazi.



Infatti la mia è una debole speranza. In cuor mio so che sarà dura.


----------



## 2515 (18 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Infatti la mia è una debole speranza. In cuor mio so che sarà dura.



Faranno una partita schifosa contro di voi perché sono usciti dall'ultimo posto, quindi torneranno a mordere subito dopo. Sicuro come l'oro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non so se essere felice o nero.



Dichiarò Emeghara


----------



## Brain84 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Mamma mia sto Siena sta asfaltando tutti! Certo che sta Lazio si st sgonfiando..la pausa natalizia rovina tutti tranne noi...per ora...sgrraaaattttt


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Sto Emeghara sembra interessante


----------



## Hammer (19 Febbraio 2013)

Innocent Emeghara: 4 partite, 4 gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Febbraio 2013)

grazie Siena


----------

